# Противопоказания по применеию Карипазима?



## L.U. (17 Июн 2007)

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли применять лечение с Карипазимом,
если МРТ показала: центрально-правосторонняя грыжа диска С5-6 (6мм)
с выраженным сужением правого корешкового отверстия с компрессией
корешка, с сужением левого корешкового отверстия, с дефомацией
дурального мешка, с деформацией тяжа спинного мозга (господи, как
много!..)?


----------



## Ell (17 Июн 2007)

https://www.medhouse.ru/forum15/thread1701.html

Почитайте для начала.


----------



## L.U. (17 Июн 2007)

Спасибо, прочитала.

Получается: надо оперировать, если я правильно поняла?
Что посоветуете?
Я пока в растерянности (МРТ от 15.06.07).


----------



## Ell (17 Июн 2007)

К операции есть определенные четкие показания. О них тоже можно почитать на форуме.
Пока неясно, нужна ли Вам операция. Одного диагноза мало.
Расскажите о самочувствии. Проходили ли стационарное лечение. Ваш возраст, рост, вес.
Вообщем, поподробнее.


----------



## L.U. (17 Июн 2007)

Спасибо за внимание.
Возраст- 50, рост- 156, вес- 48.
Состояние- головокружение, бывает темно в глазах, голова тяжелая
почти всегда, боли в области правой лопатки и слева в груди.
В стационаре не лечилась.


----------



## Ell (17 Июн 2007)

Тогда совсем неясно, почему речь идет об операции, если не лечились.


----------



## L.U. (17 Июн 2007)

Врач-консультант сказала, что скорее всего придется оперировать.


----------



## Ell (17 Июн 2007)

Сколько лет у Вас проблемы? Неужели ни разу не обращались к неврологу и не лечились?


----------



## L.U. (17 Июн 2007)

15 лет назад был поставлен диагноз - остеохондроз, тогда 
лежала в стационаре: сделали блокаду.
Год назад обратилась к терапевту, потому как в нашей поликлинике
направление к неврологу можно получить только через терапевта.
Сделали кое-какие обследования, кроме позвоночника, хотя 
говорила, что - остеохондроз. К неврологу так и не направил, сказал что остехондроз у каждого второго и выписал Мидокалм.


Я конечно сама виновата в том, что не настояла на направлении к
неврологу, потеряла целый год.


----------



## Ell (17 Июн 2007)

ОК. Давайте дальше. Кто Вам назначил Карипазим? Было ли улучшение после Мидокалма? Делаете ли Вы ЛФК?

В Москве столько клиник и центров...


----------



## L.U. (17 Июн 2007)

Мидокалм помог слегка. Но сейчас состояние гораздо хуже, чем в прошлом году.
 Назначений пока не было, т.к. МРТ сделали только 15.06.
Конечно пойду к неврологу на повторную консультацию. Просто хочется побольше знать о том, что можно сделать.


----------

